# Beech pellets



## sc0tty2 (Feb 14, 2012)

Trying to find beechwood pellets for cold smoking speck.  Can't seem to find it anywhere.  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 21, 2012)

I found you some Beech Sawdust and Chips, but can't find any Beech Pellets.

Todd


----------



## sc0tty2 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dust is perfect, Todd, as I have the amzns.  Thanks a bunch.


----------

